# Lets make it a thousand!



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Since I'm sitting at 999 I thought I'd start my own thread to make it 1000.

Been a while and there are many new members on board. So, lets hear from the fish keepers? Whatcha got and how many tanks?

I'm current running 3 although I will need a 4th very soon. 

65 Gal - Blue Jack Dempsey, 6 Congo tetras, 7 lemon tetras, 1 Sailfin Pl*co and 2 Clown Pl*co's. 

33 Gal - Currently has 5 Sword Tails and 6 Thorichthys Sp. although I'm not 100% sure which species they are. They were sold as T. Ellioti but I am thinkning they are actually T. Sp (Mixteco Blue). I just noticed last night that 2 of them have paired up and laid eggs. Very surprising since they are only 1.25"

10 Gal - has a pair of Honduran Red Points and their fry. There is still about 30 babies or so left. The babies are 2 weeks old. The parents were going to go into my 33 Gal but now that there is a spawning pair in there, I need to do some shuffling to see who is going to work best where.

Here are some pics...

Blue JD









Thorichthys

















Honduran Red Points with fry


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I have two cats. They are drooling looking at those images.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

my cat is very well fed and didn't bother with those images


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Since one of Gary's BIG cats keeps my tank sparkling gotta show it off.
90 gallon - 










Keeps clients occupied. 

Prize fish - a very fat and sassy Fire Eel who begs like a puppy, about 50% fatter and longer than this guy.










Delightful fish in a community tank.

Whole bunch of Harlequins, White Clouds, Cardinals, Danos and a rowdy bunch of Clown loaches and several fish I've bought but rarely seen - Ghost Knife for one and a couple of attractive and active intermediate Rainbows which are very enjoyable.

They nail food on the surface just like their trout counterparts. Much enjoyment out of the tank and little maintenance once I cut the lighting down to keep algae at bay.

Best change.....putting in white gravel. Brightened the whole tank and lowered lighting needs.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Looking good David! Still have both of the cats? Must be getting HUGE now. 

I have another one in my 65 gal that is getting to a good size. I can't have them in my breeder tanks though. They like to snipe eggs in the middle of the night when the parents aren't paying attention


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep actually three big ones, two from you tho the biggest now tends to hang around outside the tree. He is seriously getting big. You got a photo of him to put up?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

No unfortunately. I had a ton of pics that I thought were backed up. When I migrated to a new system, I deleted a bunch since the new drive was smaller. When I went to my backup to get some that I wanted, I found that I was missing tons of them. Oh well, nothing too important though.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> I have two cats. They are drooling looking at those images.


I used to have a cat. She would sometimes sit on the back of the couch and watch the big fish swim back and forth. Luckily, she never decided to try sushi


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

*Macquarium*

I've got a Macquarium, which I made while in university. Actually... I've got one more fully made, and one complete kit ready to go... anybody want to buy?

Originally, I had a couple of snails and a beta "iFish". My cat got the beta... pretty amazing considering how small the access hole is.

I also had a dwarf frog "iFrog" which lasted for years. After he bit the bullet I just kept water in it... it's much lower-maintenance. I liked my iFrog but probably will never own another live water creature!


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I've always thought they were cool but much too small for any fish I want to keep


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a mac here waiting to be turned into an aquarium. But I don't know how to do it, and the site I bookmarked a million years ago is now defunct. Help welcome. 

We also have a 10 gallon that has a goldfish as the main inhabitant, and some smaller things whose name I forget at the moment to keep the goldfish company. It is 7 years old now, or so, and has spent a month at the fish-sitter, and moved by plane across the country with me, so I have a fair amount invested in her . We hope one day to get a large saltwater tank, though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oof deep pockets and lots of attention for salt water. Better to cut your fins so to speak on a community tank like mine or cichlids like Gary's which are almost as brightly coloured as salt water.

That's a looooooong step from unkillable (almost) goldfish to $200 saltwater fish.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya I'll likely do a saltwater setup at some point but right now I am enjoying my Central American Cichlids. Like Macdoc said, they can be very nicely coloured, have tons of personality and are a blast to watch. Especially at breeding time 

Only downside is most of the really fun ones get WAY to big for your average aquarium. Next house I buy will be big enough for a dedicated fish room with a half dozen 75 Gal - 150 Gal tanks.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Oof deep pockets and lots of attention for salt water. Better to cut your fins so to speak on a community tank like mine or cichlids like Gary's which are almost as brightly coloured as salt water.
> 
> That's a looooooong step from unkillable (almost) goldfish to $200 saltwater fish.


i'm glad you wrote (almost) after unkillable. My goldfish keep dying, but it's mostly the racoons and neighbourhood cats fault - the goldfish are in my backyard pond.XX)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes that caveat of you provide a fish smorgasbord excepted. 
I'm SURE - you're popular with the critters.....tho the goldfish may .....well....carp about it.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

MacDoc - we both have a lot of experience in the past with complicated tanks. We just can't afford one right now, so are making do with only the Goldfish. Well, that and we have been until recently in very small accomodations that didn't have room for anything bigger than a 10-gallon tank.

But yes, given the expense, we are more likely to have an intermediate step somewhere along the way.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Okay then you certainly know the drill. Lot of dedications and dollars tho the results are spectacular.
I often will just stretchout and watch the tank for 1/2 hour - especially the few weeks when the sun is on it.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, fish are great! And our cat is intelligent enough to have learned to leave them alone. Although she will occasionally lie on top of the tank for the warmth from the light...  Can't get up on it where we have it in this house, though, much to the fish's relief, I have no doubt .
My daughter is very thrilled by fish, although not as much as when she was even younger. We can still go to Big Al's for an outing, though, just to look at all the fish. I miss the Vancouver Aquarium hugely - the summer I worked there was probably the summer job I liked the most.

edit - seriously, anyone have the instructions for turning my Mac Plus into an aquarium? Really, the only part I need is how to take it apart. I remember something about discharging the screen so as not to kill myself. I thought that would be a good thing to not do.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If the MacPlus has not been on for a long time there will be nothing to discharge. Use rubber gloves if you are worried. Triciest is getting the case open - you need a long torx.

••••

I love going to Big Als tho my budget suffers


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Here are a few links...

http://www.cs.tut.fi/~ace/macquarium.html

http://www.jagshouse.com/macquarium.html

http://www.unlikelymoose.com/more/macquarium.html

http://www.unlikelymoose.com/more/macquarium/macquarium_genesis02.html





> OK, now that you have the case off, be very careful. The monitor is a CRT, and all CRTs hold a huge, deadly charge in them for years after the Mac is unplugged. If you touch the monitor the voltage will shock, and possibly kill, you. Professional electricians use a monitor discharge tool to discharge the monitor. Only, I couldn't find one anywhere. The next best thing is to discharge it with your kid brother's body?¬¨¬¢‚Äö?Ñ????°¬¨¬Æ¬¨¬®¬¨?just kidding. Take alligator clamps and clip one end to a metal pipe (like a water pipe or something) and clip the other end to the metal part of a screwdriver. Put on rubber electrician's gloves and probe around the cathode of the monitor with the screwdriver. You will probably hear a crackle when you discharge it, but you may want to continue probing around until you feel safe. There may be safer ways to do this, but this will hopefully work. Once again remember that Apple-X and myself are not liable for anything that happens.


http://applexnet.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=409


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A) a CRT the size of a MacPlus even with a current charge could never kill you - 

B) If it's been off the charge is long gone unless it's been plugged in with the last month.

c) just leave the suction cup on the tube to cover the discharge point.

d) what do you EXPECT an online manual to say 

Later models of the compact had self discharging tubes.

Now a 21" Trinitron is a different story.....here be dragons.....tho not long lived ones.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, once upon a time there was a quite detailed website explaining the whole thing, step by step. Smarty pants  But that info about the charge is good to know. Since mine has been unplugged for at least 6 years, I should be safe


----------

